# Hello from Oklahoma!



## StevenMcDonald (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello! 

My name is Steven, I'm 20 years old, a junior in college for film production and film scoring, and I've been doing music as a hobby since long before college. I write cinematic music, hoping to one day score video games. My biggest influences are Martin O'Donnell, Neil Davidge, Sam Hulick, and Jack Wall, but my origins in music came from more classical concert band music from High School.

I joined because I love talking about the technology and the techniques of music composition and production. Looking forward to my stay!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi back to you, and welcome to a great forum! o-[][]-o


----------

